# Female hairdresser in Eastern Algarve



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

Looking for any recommendations for female hairdressers from say Faro to Spain for my wife. Needs to be good as she is special 

Many thanks.


----------



## kenitarford (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello! 
Nela Rosa who lives in Vilamoura in Portugal. She speaks great English and has years of experience. If still interested, I can give you her contact information.


----------

